# I made it!!!!!!



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I am one happy camper. Made it to 120 lbs. :happy: :banana: :bouncy: Not bad for a old woman. I am only 5'2" tall so this isn't really thin for me. It is so nice getting into a size 4 jeans. Only problem is I am busty so I am stuck with separates, tops just will not button without puckering if I get a small dress. At least I sew so can do some alterations.

Thank you everyone for your support don't know if I could have done it without you support. Now I just have to make sure I don't gain any of it back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Way to go...Please share your diet with us!


----------

